# question about EO, safety and reactions in soap



## CiNuggets (Mar 7, 2015)

the first soap i made was unscented and uncolored, this time i've thrown some EO together on those earcleaners in plastic bags and there's a blend of patchouli, lemon, neroli and lavender i just love in between.

I would like to use that in a soap, did anyone of you ever used this blend oils?
If so, did it have a strange reaction in your soap (Colorchanges, seizing etc)?

Another concern of mine is, is it safe to use with the animals in the house?
I've had a cat with tea tree poisoning once because he just breathed it in sleeping in my arms when i used it to desinfect a little wound in my neck; I would like to avoid things like that.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 7, 2015)

Essential oils in general are not good for cats as they metabolize things completely different from humans and even dogs.  You can end up poisoning them really easily.  If you want fragrance I am going to recommend Fragrance Oils instead of Essential Oils.


----------



## CiNuggets (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe i should add that i don't intend to use the soap on the animals, but i will take your advice and go with an FO for now untill i've read up some more on essential oils
Thank you for your advice


----------



## Saponista (Mar 8, 2015)

I soap happily with EO's and a cat in the house. However I don't let her in the room where I cure my soap and never leave unattended filled soap moulds where she might get at them. Especially soap made with animal fat in case she decides it's a tasty treat.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 8, 2015)

I also soap with essential oils and have a cat in the house. She's never shown any interest in my soap, animal fats or otherwise. I have a mould with a lid, so always keep my soap covered after its initially poured and then pop it in the airing cupboard. She's not allowed in the room where my soaps are curing and has never wanted to go in there, which is highly unusual! She sometimes pops into the kitchen if I'm making soap but when she realise that I'm not going to feed her she toddles off again. She's never been unwell. I guess she naturally stays away because she's not keen on the smell.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2015)

Most cats are okay in large areas with eos but the thing to remember with them is that they need a way to get out of the room with the eos because it *can* overpower them.  But I had somehow misunderstood the original post.  Part of my aromatherapy training included cats because they are soooo different in the metabolism and what the risks are for them.  There is or was a lady in Calgary who called herself a pet aromatherapist whose patients (cats) actually got worse rather than better from her treatments.  Last I heard a couple of cats had died due to her treatment.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 8, 2015)

That's horrifying Lindy! Poor cats, I'd be devastated if I took my beloved molly to someone who I thought was qualified to make her better, only to find out she was even sicker or possibly dying! I hope they close her business down.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2015)

I haven't checked lately but I haven't heard anything more in the last couple of years.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 8, 2015)

Most EO are very potent.  In lotion, 1 gram (25 drops) is enough for 100 grams or more.   One must be very careful with animals and children,


----------



## KristaY (Mar 8, 2015)

CiNuggets said:


> the first soap i made was unscented and uncolored, this time i've thrown some EO together on those earcleaners in plastic bags and there's a blend of patchouli, lemon, neroli and lavender i just love in between.


 
I've never used this exact combo but if you like it, I'd say give it a try. I've used patchouli and lavender many times and have no problems with acceleration or discoloration. The lemon may fade because many citrus EO's don't stand up well in CP soap. Neroli may accelerate because it's floral but I've never used the EO, only an FO. My favorite blend right now is equal parts patchouli, lavender and 10x orange (the 10 fold orange holds up very well in CP, BTW). If you want a nice citrusy scent that holds up really well, try litsea cubeba. It's another one of my favorite EO blenders.

Good luck with it!


----------

